# Rescue pees on anything cloth.



## Clubmedd (Aug 13, 2013)

We rescued a Cavalier from the Humane Society. She was 5 months old and had never been out of a cage. Didn't know anything, how to go up stairs, what grass was,etc. she is also very shy and skittish. We have had her about 5 months and potty training is going well and she has gotten accustomed to us with one exception. If we put anything cloth on the floor, she will pee on it! Dog bed, towel, socks, etc. She sleeps in a crate at night but will pee on any type of padding we put in there. She will go outside when we take her out, but drop a towel on the floor or give her a bed and she immediately will pee on it. Any suggestions?


----------



## PragueRatter (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi Clubmedd, the one thing I considered when reading your post is, your cavalier spent the first five months of her life peeing when she needed to pee. She never had to hold her bladder like a potty trained dog has to. Its also likely that she shared her pound pen with other small dogs and if paper or pads were put down, whoever got to scent them first would ensure keeping other dogs off them. Dogs prefer to pee on pads, paper, cloth, rugs, grass, than having to pee on a concrete floor and suffer the splash back. 

She is probably peeing on her bed for territorial reasons.

Have you considered giving her an indoor potty pad? Teaching her that its okay to pee on the pad but not okay to pee on towels, beds and rugs is probably your best bet.


----------



## Clubmedd (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for your ideas. Yes I do think that she only had pads to pee on before we got her and she thinks anything cloth is a pad. I did try to put out a pad, but our other rescue though it was a toy and had great fun shredding it! We do not have any accidents in the house unless we drop a towel on the floor or try to put bedding down for her.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Unless you want her to use pee pads as opposed to outside, then I would stick with outdoor training only. Crate or contain (like in the bathroom behind a baby gate) when unsupervised, leash her to you when around the house and supervise closely. She is still very young and even dogs living in normal houses will often have accidents indoors at 5 months of age if the humans aren't supervising closely.

I agree that part of the problem can be that she is used to peeing inside and never had to "hold it"-- so the idea is to gradually teach her to hold it rather than using a pee pad to encourage peeing indoors (cause pee pads are a whole lot like rugs and other soft things on the floor....). Basically potty training 101.


----------

